# cmd.exe ohne Umlaute, bei Verknüpfung aber mit?



## marcoX (27. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da ein merkwürdiges Problem. Also ich bin an meinem Pc der
Administrator. Wenn ich jetzt unter 
"*Start --> alle Programme --> Zubehör --> Eingabeaufforderung*" klicke
und in der Console dann ein Umlaut tippe, wird das auch angezeigt.

Unter Eigenschaften wird das Ziel als:" %SystemRoot%\system32\cmd.exe" angezeigt.

So, wenn ich dann cmd.exe direkt aufrufe, also "Ausführen --> cmd" und dann ein
Umlaut eingebe, ist das ganze dann so, als hätte ich eine US Tastatur.

Warum? Ich bekomm noch graue Haare! 

Hat jemand ein solches Phänomen schon mal gehabt?
Könnte mir da bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## Nico Graichen (27. März 2009)

Hi

Welches OS hast du?
Unter Vista klappt das auch, wenn die Command Shell über <Windows> + R gestartet wird.

//EDIT
Falls XP:
Schau mal ob das hilft: http://www.bjoeki.de/?p=41


----------



## marcoX (27. März 2009)

Hi Nico,

danke für Deine Antwort. 
Sorry, ja ich habe XP SP3. 
Aber das funktioniert leider nicht.

ebenfalls kurios ist, wenn ich die cmd über Ausführen starte und chcp tippe,
wird mir "*Aktive Codepage: 1252*" angezeigt. 
Wenn ich cmd über die Verknüpfung alle Programme starte, wird mir
allerdings *Aktive Codepage: 850.* angezeigt!


----------

